# Coyotes in Sanpete County



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all,
I am just getting started in coyote hunting and need some advice. If coyote hunting is anything like other areas of hunting/fishing, then I know that giving out information (ex. hot spots) can be a sensitive subject. And, I totally understand that. However, if anyone is willing to bend the rules, I would truly appreciate it. I live in Mount Pleasant and anyone who lives in this area knows that there is a lot of private land. So, does anyone know of an area where coyotes could be hunted wthout tresspassing on private lands? I have tried north-east of Mount Pleasant with no luck. Haven't seen any dogs up there yet. Any advice is appreciated. If anyone is willing to bend the rules, I could give you my email address. Thanks for any help offered.

Steve


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

First....Welcome to the forum. Second..... Coyote hunting is a very tough thing. Typically you will not see any dogs unless you call them. I can tell you this much.. just about every nook and cranny of Utah has yotes in it. The problem you are running into is that yote unters are even more hush hush than deer and elk hunters. The best way you are going to learn is to get yourself a few calls. Practice using them and then get out into any area of the state that you can get on and call. Then call again. Then call some more and after that you call even more and then you still call more after that. 

Calling yotes is something that takes a lot of time to get good at. I have been trying for over a year and have not called a single one in. I have killed 2 yotes out of just plain luck. I do have a friend that knows how to call them and he brings them in every time but he has been at it for over 20 years. Even then, yotes don't always come close enough for a shot. they are very finecky and very smart. I wish I had more to share but I am sure someone will find you apealing to their better nature and help you out. Good luck.


----------



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

MadHunter,
Thanks for replying. I guess I should have included in my original post that I do have calls for both distress calling and barking. I have used them over the past month, but nothing is coming to them except the magpies. I have read some information and wathced some videos on yote hunting and realize that they are a smart animal. Maybe I am jumping the gun on asking for advice. I have only been at it for a month. I am a rookie.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Keep at it. Belive it or not yotes here in Utah are preasured very heavily and have been educated very well by other hunters. I have seen yotes come to a call and stay a good 1500 yards away and then start to circle the caller to try catch some wind. Also, they will yelp and traverse the hill pinpointing the source of the call. If they do not see any movement or catch any kind of smell from the prey they will not come any closer. You might want to try some wind decoys along with the calls.


----------



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have the Mojo Critter Decoy.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It sounds like you have everything you need. I would just say keep at it. I took me 2 years before I finally called in my first coyote. Everystand you make makes you better. 
Like MadHunter said Utah is pressured hard, I think more than any other state I have been in. The coyotes are there but very educated. 
Work on stand setup, know wind direction, weres the sun try to keep it at your back, get an advantage point to sit but not on the skyline, and most important keep quite and still.
Do some scouting, look for signs as you are walking: tracks, scat, rabbits, and cover.
Make sure your vehicle is hidden from the area your calling. If a coyote sees your ride they will not come in. 
Try pup in distress calls, our trip to NV we had most success with this call. 
Other than that advise I say keep trying. Good Luck! Maybe one of these days we can hook up and do some calling. I just live over the mountain in Emery county.


----------



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

mikevanwilder,
Thanks for the reply. So, it seems that this will be a test of endurance and patience. All those tips will be very helpful. I appreciate it. I'll try the pup in distress approach. Thanks. I'm hoping I don't have to wait 2 years to call in my first. My brother lives out in Grantsville and we are gonna try out there also.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

smondragon said:


> My brother lives out in Grantsville and we are gonna try out there also.


not trying to cut in and ruin any plans or anything, but i have spent quite a bit of time out in that area. not much as far as coyotes are concerned. lots of cattle out there and every local and cattle runner has a gun in their truck, on them or both. ive seen 1 dog out there in 10 years. they get hammered pretty hard in that area. over the mountain on the skull valley side, in the cedar/sage flats, ive seen more sign from dogs, but then again, it hasnt been much, in my opinion. good luck! kill as many as you can!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a pile of dogs roaming my land. I live east of Centerfield, next to the white hills. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in giving it a try. You are welcome to kill every **** one of them!


----------



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

proutdoors,
I will PM you. I am interested. Thanks.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I have a pile of dogs roaming my land. I live east of Centerfield, next to the white hills. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in giving it a try. You are welcome to kill every **** one of them!


Yeah there are plenty of coyotes up that way and around 12 mile or 6 mile. I was up hunting chukars on Saturday and saw plenty of yote sign.


----------



## smondragon (Oct 11, 2011)

proutdoors,

I PMed you, but I don't know if it sent. If you wanted to email me, my email address is [email protected]. I would love to come down and try calling some in.

Steve


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

if you take up dogging you'll find doggers are more inclusive and glad to mentor a new guy along.
there are a couple of different ways of dogging.
1. use sighthounds-it's fast and furious & no guns allowed so make sure you have good heavy gloves in case you have to help a young dog learn how to finish them. generally if the coyotes hole up a good head dog will lock jaws with them & pull them out. maybe a dozen guys like this in UT most are down south.
2. use foxhounds or other scenthounds to run them. you can either shoot them when they circle back around or let the dogs run them until they catch them. good headdog here does the same as w/ the sighthounds on a holed up coyote. I don't know anyone doing this on purpose, a few cat & bear hunters do it by accident w/young trashy dogs.
3. combo- use a scenthound to flush them out & the sighthounds are dropped on them when they break into the open. i don't personally know anyone doing this here yet.
a few caveats- if you don't have a good head dog you may have to crawl into a culvert or hole to pop them w/ a pistol OR you may need to have a good little pit bulldog (25-35# absolutely no bigger) or a pitXterrier (jack russell & patterdales are most common) to pull them out or finish in the hole. there are a couple of sighthound guys using this technique and a couple of ADC guys digging dens w/ pit bulldogs this way.

also guys using decoy dogs seem more social & open to mentoring new guys.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

smondragon said:


> I live in Mount Pleasant and anyone who lives in this area knows that there is a lot of private land. So, does anyone know of an area where coyotes could be hunted wthout tresspassing on private lands?


After the big game hunts are over, scoot across the valley and get up on the Wales mountain.


----------



## UThuntingallofit (Jun 27, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but is anyone up for chasing some summer coyotes? Ive got good areas scouted out with dogs located in sevier, sanpete, juab, and emery counties. Also have lots of privateland and a ranch my dad owns. All of our property is within 10-20 miles of salina the ranch being up gooseberry just off i70. Let me know


----------



## Cowboy145 (Apr 13, 2017)

UThuntingallofit said:


> I know this is an old thread but is anyone up for chasing some summer coyotes? Ive got good areas scouted out with dogs located in sevier, sanpete, juab, and emery counties. Also have lots of privateland and a ranch my dad owns. All of our property is within 10-20 miles of salina the ranch being up gooseberry just off i70. Let me know


I'm down to go. As long as you don't mind a video camera coming along with me. I live in Sevier county also, and I am an experienced yote hunter. lmk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good golly Pro had a lot of posts


----------



## UThuntingallofit (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm down to go. As long as you don't mind a video camera coming along with me. I live in Sevier county also, and I am an experienced yote hunter. lmk[/QUOTE]

Yeah im fine with that. Im going to attach a video of this morning in sevier county. Turn up the volume


----------



## UThuntingallofit (Jun 27, 2017)

UThuntingallofit said:


> I'm down to go. As long as you don't mind a video camera coming along with me. I live in Sevier county also, and I am an experienced yote hunter. lmk


Yeah im fine with that. Im going to attach a video of this morning in sevier county. Turn up the volume[/QUOTE]

Didnt work oh well


----------

